# New rescue baby! Advice?



## maxxdout (Apr 23, 2014)

I think I posted something in the wrong forum...lol....I'm new to this forum, and wanted to get some expert advice  so long story short, I'm rescuing a baby b&w tegu. I own many other reptiles, but this is my first tegu. She's in a 20 gal tank and she's about 20 in. Eating only eggs. She's thin, and I had to make an emergency cage. Using a HUGE plastic dig kennel until I can get supplies for a custom viv. Probably a month or so. Thankfully I had about everything I needed for lights, gauges and substrate kicking around to get me by. Just can't leave her like that. Even if I re home her eventually, I want to get her back in shape. Pointers????


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 23, 2014)

this is Rylie with her current owner. (Think its a her anyway) she's a bit bigger now. Shockingly, given the diet shes had thus far. Can't wait to get her home.


----------



## Mootworm (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm no expert, but I wanted to thank you for taking that poor baby in!! A 20 gal is insane, even for a hatchling  Best advice I can give is get her temps and humidity spot on, and give her a good diet. I've had my girl (wasn't in the best shape) for a few months and she's become quite the chow hound. I offer lots of f/t rodents, fresh fish, ground turkey and plenty of nutrient rich veggies, along with the occasional fruit. I'd recommend reading through the care sheets and food list. There's tons of good info on this site!! 

Oh, and get started on that enclosure ASAP! It will probably take longer than expected to finish it. I know I'm struggling with mine  Best of luck with her, and keep us updated on her status!!


----------



## tegu.crz (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad you came to her rescue! I am excited to see how she improves under your care. It definitely amazes me what people do with their pets. Not sure what the old owner was thinking putting her in a 20 gallon tank. Poor thing


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 23, 2014)

I will be sure to post progress pics! I'm taking a fecal to the vet as soon as I get a fresh one. Then its just TLC. I've always wanted a tegu, but as space was an issue, I didn't. Funny how I made the space suddenly lol


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 23, 2014)

And I can't wait to start the enclosure! I figured a month would get it together. She's not going to make it long in the temp as I know they grow fast! I'm grabbing some melamine and plexiglass, and a locking top. I'm going 7×3×4. Thankfully my daddy is helping!...I guess Rylie won't touch anything other than eggs....and she's been getting them raw!!! Hoping it won't be too hard to get her on healthy stuff.


----------



## Mootworm (Apr 23, 2014)

You can try mixing the eggs into some ground turkey to get her started on some real protein, or coating a rat in them. I'm wondering how much effort they put into getting her on real food...


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 23, 2014)

Ill try that! Going out tomorrow mirning before i pick her up to get her a weeks worth of good food. Not much, as far as effort by previous owner. A 12 yr old child was allowed to keep it in her room, with no adult supervision at all. Blows my mind. My son has now 4 reptiles, and I'm always monitoring conditions and supervising care. Drives me nuts when parents do this. Its not a damn decoration.


----------



## Mootworm (Apr 23, 2014)

What!?!?! Who in their right mind gets a 12 year old a tegu?? People are nuts. At least she'll be in good hands now.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 24, 2014)

Keep us up to date on this situation. The previous owner was keeping the tegu in a 20 gallon you said? The way you worded it made it sound (at least for me), that you were keeping the tegu in a 20 gallon, haha.


----------



## glk832 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thats crazy.. As scared as my mom was of my Iguana she always made sure I feed it and took care of it properly.. Before I got her she made me write an essay on Iguana care.. SMH.. Just to make sure I was ready to put the work in.. Now that I have kids and reading this I totally understand.


----------



## glk832 (Apr 24, 2014)

@TeguBuzz She's thin, and I had to make an emergency cage. Using a HUGE plastic dig kennel until I can get supplies for a custom viv.

Its did I think he just left out a word or two but above is whatt he is keeping the tegu in.. Until he builds a customer enclosure.


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

Lol she/he is in a 20 gal atm. As soon as I get it home, going into something MUCH bigger enclosure. I'm building a custom viv starting next week. Definitely an unexpected expense, but so happy to get it home! And this won't be permanent. Just something suitable until we get in the new house.  I'm not going to have a bedroom anymore!! Lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh ok! You seem to know what you've got to deal with, just make sure to get it out of that 20 gallon ASAP and into the large kennel until the custom enclosure is complete.

Best of luck.


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

That's awesome your mom made you write the essay! Lmao I see and hear of so much neglect with reptiles. So sad. And now I'm witnessing it first hand. The thing has never been exposed to uvb. Mine blew last night as i was setting up the new cage...I ordered a light and had it overnighted, so should have it tomorrow or Saturday. I know the setup I have isn't perfect, but its going to work on a very temporary basis. My temps and humidity are stable, and she'll have LOTS more room in this.


----------



## glk832 (Apr 24, 2014)

SMH.. no uvb.. dang man thats crazy.. any signs of MBD.. or missing any toes?


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll post pics from every angle as soon as she gets here. I'm beyond anxious. I didn't notice any signs, but I'm very novice here, so I'll see what you guys think. Hunting down a new herp vet now. Absolutely hate the one I have. Won't take another animal back there. But hopefully just some good groceries, proper temps and TLC will do the trick.


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll also need input as to boy or girl lol hoping big enough to tell. My son wants to rename it Panda


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

swill get better pics. I can't tell if she has mbd or not. Walking fine so far. This is panda


----------



## glk832 (Apr 24, 2014)

S/he looks good.. under the conditions.. Good diet and TLC she will be fine I hope you keep her.


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a hard time letting anything leave lol...especislly a rescue situation. now we're up to 8 pets! Think she's s keeper


----------



## Mootworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Love the name!!


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

My boys ball pythons name is seven....lol I wasn't about to name her eight lmao my son comes up with interesting names!


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

Panda's first day home


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

My little man is so pleased with our new addition!


----------

